# Online pool



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have found a site to play pool online. I wouldn't mind having some competition, so if anyone is interested, particularly those of you living on the wrong side of the clock, pm me and I'll give you the info.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

is that yahoo pool? if not that is a good place to go as well.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

no, it's flyordie.com . I haven't tried the yahoo pool, i'll have to have a gander at it.


----------

